# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Sistema de Gestión de Calidad ISO 22000

## consultzar

La norma ISO 22000, para el Agro es la solicitada en las empresas de Agro por diferentes mercados es una norma que habla sobre la SEGURIDAD ALIMENTARIA, les dejo una información para que sepan de esta norma, cualquier consulta adicional o requerimiento comuniquese con comercial@consultzar.comTemas similares: DIPLOMATURA EN GESTIÓN DE LA CALIDAD E INOCUIDAD ALIMENTARIA Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion Agrosiga  sistema de gestion para empresas agropecuarias Curso de gestion de la calidad e inocuidad de los alimentos y bebidas en Chiclayo Curso de gestion de la calidad e inocuidad de los alimentos y bebidas en Chiclayo

----------

